# Pygmy Goat Pregnancy?



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

(i'm new i have no idea how to use this website!)
Hi there! I'm Molly, from the UK and i have 4 horned pygmy goats..! i'll do introductions as i go along, but my question is... How far along is the pregnancy until you can be sure she is pregnant? See, it's my first year kidding and i chose two of my ladies to go, one is registered and the other is possibly a cross (Because she's now almost 2 and still growing..!) Usually they say it takes 6 weeks because you have to be sure about them not coming back into season but the lady i took my girls too was very reluctant to let them come home (safe to say that an extra £50 went her way for no apparent reason) but she claims that they may not even be pregnant. Since i got them back in december, neither have come into season and i'm almost convinced that Coco is pregnant (Brown girl) However i cannot tell with faith! When she walks downhill you can see the bump but she is otherwise still slim! Her Belly has dropped some but i don't know if this will help? ANYHOW! Can you please explain some simple methods of telling if they are pregnant or not? If they are, they're due early may  (P.S- These pictures are form a couple of weeks ago, and there was one day where Coco just filled with gas and looked like she swallowed a balloon!) onder:


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

In my own experience, maybe she is bloated to make such a dramatic change in such a short time period? Can you offer her some baking soda (_Bicarbonate of Soda) _to help her burp out the bloat? One of the few prophylactic treatments that won't harm if not necessary 

I am in the same boat as you, however - I am still stumped on how to tell pregnancy at the early stages - I have a pygmy who is also at the 5-to-6-week mark...I think. Look up the "pooch test" in the forums...

My eyes are guessing the white/tan lady might be expecting 

And...hey! Cool striped socks!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Aha! Thanks! They were in the house at the time and, well.. Mum would kill me if i wore my wellies in the house! Glad you think Faith is (that's her name) because i wasn't so sure! I think Coco is, her bloat has gone down now but the still has her bump..!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If they eat a lot of hay, the rumen will be large and push the other side out. Most goats don't really show 
their pregnancy until the 3rd or 4th month. The fetus' are really tiny and do most of the actual growing the
last month.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We need pics of their lady parts to tell


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Picture of lady parts will arrive this evening then


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

For me i wait the six weeks ive heard about a bleach test and the nail string test i think you can take blood if you know how to do it correctly for a prego test.
I would say grab a human pregnancy test box from the store but we all know it doesnt work like that haha. 

Another thing is the smell of urine (not 100% positive) our does urine will smell really gamy when pregnant where as when they arent pregnant and they pee you cant smell it like you could if they were pregnant and urinated next or near you. 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

The urine smell may not be 100% positive because every doe is different. 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry for the wait, i don't have a good enough camera at the moment so i may have to wait until the weekend!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Finally have some good enough pictures, sorry for the wait!  Hopefully there are pictures..?


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Also they have 24/7 access to hay if they so wish but they prefer their grain/ food at night


----------

